# Bomb kills 4 U.S. troops in Afghanistan



## The Gues-|- (12 Mar 2006)

KABUL, Afghanistan (AP) -- A roadside bomb exploded Sunday as a U.S. armored vehicle drove by in eastern Afghanistan, killing four American service members, the U.S. military said.

The armored vehicle was hit by an improvised explosive in the Pech Valley, Kunar province, where the Americans were patrolling to keep a road open to civilian and military traffic, the military said in a statement.

Earlier, Kunar Gov. Asadullah Wafa said a remote-controlled mine exploded, hitting a convoy of American troops on patrol in the Watapur area of the province, killing three and wounding one.

At least 220 members of the U.S. military have died in Afghanistan, Pakistan and Uzbekistan as a result of the U.S. invasion of Afghanistan in late 2001, according to the Defense Department.


http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/03/12/afghan.bombing.ap/index.html


----------



## Armymedic (12 Mar 2006)

And another attack in Kabul. (oh no, Kabul is not dangerous  :  )

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060312/kabul_bomb_060312/20060312?hub=World

Four dead from suicide car bomb attack in Kabul
Updated Sun. Mar. 12 2006 9:03 AM ET

Associated Press

A suicide car bomb exploded Sunday into the convoy of an Afghan politician leading reconciliation efforts with the Taliban militia, injuring him and killing four other people.

Sibghatullah Mujaddedi, the head of the upper house of the Afghan Parliament, said he suffered burns to his hands and face from the blast in Afghanistan's capital, Kabul.

The two attackers and two bystanders were killed when a station wagon exploded close to Mujaddedi's vehicle, police said. Five others were hurt.

Previously, police and an aide to Mujaddedi had mistakenly said the politician was not hurt.

More on the link.


----------



## geo (12 Mar 2006)

Another fine sunny day in Afghanistan.


----------

